
I Sent Fake Versions of Myself on TV and Everyone Fell for It - dsr12
https://www.vice.com/amp/en_uk/article/9k7vap/i-sent-fake-versions-of-myself-on-tv-to-make-myself-look-better
======
olivierduval
Inspiring !!!! Thx

